# SQL inner join bei >10 Tabellen über 2 Variablen



## Schneeflocke (6. Jan 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe mehr als 10 Tabellen, jede ist golgendermaßen aufgebaut:

1. Spalte: Quelle (heißt in allen Tabellen so)
2. Spalte: Ziel (heißt in allen Tabellen so)
3. Spalte: eine Kennzahl z.B. Preis1, Preis2, Preis3, Zeit1, Zeit2 ...

Ich möchte diese Talellen nun so verknüpfen:

1. Spalte: Quelle
2. Spalte: Ziel
3. Spalte: Preis1
4. Spalte: Preis2
5. Spalte Preis3
6. Spalte: Zeit 1
7. Spalte: Zeit 2
8. Spalte: Zeit 3
.
.
Kann mir dabei jemand helfen? Vielen herzlichen Dank!

Tatjana


----------



## Wladimir (6. Jan 2010)

Sucht du nicht eher nach einem UNION?
SQL UNION Operator


----------



## Schneeflocke (6. Jan 2010)

Nein, das funktioniert mit einem inner join - ich habe gerade rausgefunden wie es geht


----------

